# To Boot Camp or not to Boot Camp?



## Ehstii (Dec 27, 2007)

Alright, So i have parallels and i was wondering if Boot Camp is better/faster/etc.

i know it isn't a emulation of any sort so that makes sense but i cant find any concrete evidience that its better or not.


----------



## Ehstii (Dec 27, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## Rob! (Jan 12, 2008)

From everything I've read, boot camp is faster than Parallels.  When you're running Parallels you're still running OSX, so you're using resources for two OSes.  Boot Camp is solely Windows, so it's less resources.  

Parallels would be if you need one office program or something, where Boot Camp would be if you wanted to game, use resource intensive programs, or use a LOT of Windows stuff where you wouldn't need OSX at all.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 13, 2008)

I recommend using both. Parallels is great for the less intensive things that need done, such as word processing and such, but there is no replacement for actually booting into Windows when you need full performance such as gaming, rendering, recording, or any A/V work.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 14, 2008)

Ehstii said:


> Alright, So i have parallels and i was wondering if Boot Camp is better/faster/etc.
> 
> i know it isn't a emulation of any sort so that makes sense but i cant find any concrete evidience that its better or not.



Unless you have Leopard you can't use Boot Camp.

Overall, Boot Camp is quiet different from Parallels. I would recommend using Boot Camp over any other product, as it is supported by Apple. 

Additionally, some people have encountered bugs on Boot Camp:

Airport not finding your network, will be fixed by a simple restart.
Vista not finding a network, will be fixed by a restart.

I recommend Boot Camp to any Leopard user.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 15, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Unless you have Leopard you can't use Boot Camp.
> 
> Overall, Boot Camp is quiet different from Parallels. I would recommend using Boot Camp over any other product, as it is supported by Apple.
> 
> ...


Boot Camp still works on Tiger, too. My sister's Mac is still on Tiger, and it still boots to XP when she wants it to. You just can't download it anymore, so you have to already have it. I think it just doesn't update Boot Camp or the drivers anymore, but why fix it if it ain't broke? lol.


----------

